# Coyote 101 Trapping Class  (GRADES ARE COMING IN!)



## Barehunter (Nov 29, 2011)

If there is sufficient interest Famlytraprz and I will offer the Coyote 101 trapping class again on Saturday, December 17.  It will be held near Fayetteville, GA and will be a full day of trapping instruction.  You will go from being a novice to having all the knowledge required to catch our most elusive predator in one day.

We will cover trap anatomy, setting traps, trap selection, trap preparation, coyote life cycle, trapping tools and equipment, bait and lure selection, trap staking, coyote skinning, and most importantly how to make  actual sets in the field including dirtholes, flat sets and remakes.  

Every person that took the last class felt that it was well worth the price of admission.  If you are interested contact either myself or Famlytraprz as soon as possible.  If we are unable to get enough people for this date we will offer it again in the Spring.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 29, 2011)

Me again please


----------



## buttplate (Nov 29, 2011)

*Can't Make This One*

Barehunter, I will be in North Ga for our family Christmas that weekend. I have been waiting for you to do another class and I am going to hate to miss it. I hope to make the one in the spring. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## butnbuk2 (Nov 29, 2011)

CAN'T WAIT- BUTN and RUTN will be there!


----------



## Marietta Mike (Nov 30, 2011)

*Newb*

I plan on attending. PM sent.


----------



## fishpimp (Nov 30, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## j_seph (Nov 30, 2011)

Btt


----------



## tullisfireball (Nov 30, 2011)

since I work for Fed Ex, I won't have a day off until after Christmas, so hopefully I can make the one in the spring:jump:


----------



## zeke392 (Nov 30, 2011)

Spent some time with Barehunter last year as he unselfishly spent a couple days teaching my friend and I and our sons how to trap coyotes.  If we can make this lesson we'll be there and I would highly recommend anybody interested in learning about trapping and predators attend this event.


----------



## jblakehunter (Nov 30, 2011)

Definitely interested!


----------



## mike k (Nov 30, 2011)

This is great class i learned alot for the last class. I got my first coyote on the first set i made this year. It was a set trapper gal shows in the class.Thanks guys and gal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> If there is sufficient interest Famlytraprz and I will offer the Coyote 101 trapping class again on Saturday, December 17.  It will be held near Fayetteville, GA and will be a full day of trapping instruction.  You will go from being a novice to having all the knowledge required to catch our most elusive predator in one day.
> 
> We will cover trap anatomy, setting traps, trap selection, trap preparation, coyote life cycle, trapping tools and equipment, bait and lure selection, trap staking, coyote skinning, and most importantly how to make  actual sets in the field including dirtholes, flat sets and remakes.
> 
> Every person that took the last class felt that it was well worth the price of admission.  If you are interested contact either myself or Famlytraprz as soon as possible.  If we are unable to get enough people for this date we will offer it again in the Spring.





If it's not too much trouble/cost, if you could film the class then sale the DVD's, I think you could reach alot more people on here.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 1, 2011)

mike k said:


> This is great class i learned alot for the last class. I got my first coyote on the first set i made this year. It was a set trapper gal shows in the class.Thanks guys and gal



Hey Mike.  Congrats on your first catch!  That Trappergal set is deadly for sure.  I caught a yote and a bobcat on that set last week myself.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 1, 2011)

tullisfireball said:


> since I work for Fed Ex, I won't have a day off until after Christmas, so hopefully I can make the one in the spring:jump:



I guess somebody has got to deliver trapping supplies!  Some of the boxes that get delivered to my house smell so bad the drivers deliver them before daylight to get them out of their trucks!


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 1, 2011)

PM Sent.


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 1, 2011)

How much does your course normally run?


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Cost is $75.  Kids under 18 and spouses attending with a paying participant will be charged $10 to cover lunch etc.


----------



## fredw (Dec 2, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Cropslx (Dec 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If it's not too much trouble/cost, if you could film the class then sale the DVD's, I think you could reach alot more people on here.  Just a suggestion.



I live in North Carolina and would definitely buy a DVD!!  Let me know if this is possible.  Thanks!!


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 2, 2011)

yup, please keep us posted !


----------



## fredw (Dec 2, 2011)

Barehunter, can't wait!


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 2, 2011)

We had a forum member volunteer to video our class but he is out of town for this class, so the DVDs probably won't happen.  We wanted to offer this while there was still some of trapping season left.  If you want to learn to catch coyotes, reply soon because if we don't have enough interest, we may offer it again in spring.


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 2, 2011)

mike k said:


> This is great class i learned alot for the last class. I got my first coyote on the first set i made this year. It was a set trapper gal shows in the class.Thanks guys and gal



Congrats Mike, Trapper gal has already caught a few with the same set, and I caught 3 in a row last week with it.  Don't forget the others, they will produce also.  Thanks for the comments.  Rob


----------



## j_seph (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking forward to it, starting to get burned out deer hunting these nocturnal deer.


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Do I need to do anything besides say I'm interested?


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 4, 2011)

jblakehunter said:


> Do I need to do anything besides say I'm interested?



We are less than 2 weeks away now and the numbers aren't looking great so far.  We prefer not to take a deposit so what we need is as many as possible to just confirm that they plan to attend.  Otherwise you don't need to do anything.  If we get the required number of people, we will send you directions, agenda etc.


----------



## fredw (Dec 4, 2011)

Confirming.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2011)

Confirming


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Confirming


----------



## bubbafowler (Dec 4, 2011)

Would love to try a spring class. My job requires that I work every other weekend and this fall class will be on a work weekend.


----------



## Marietta Mike (Dec 4, 2011)

*confirming*

confirming


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Dec 4, 2011)

*confirming*

confirming


----------



## fishpimp (Dec 5, 2011)

confirming


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks like 6 conforming, I mean confirming so far.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 5, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## JonathonJEB (Dec 5, 2011)

cant make this one but i would love to maybe i can catch the one in spring.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2011)

How many do you have to have to confirm the class!


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 5, 2011)

Sterling said:


> How many do you have to have to confirm the class!



We like to have at least 15 and no more than 20.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 5, 2011)

What time will it start?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2011)

How many we got now?


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in for the spring class


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 6, 2011)

At present we have only 6 confirming.  They are  j-seph, Marietta Mike, jblakehunter, fishpimp, Mbhawkins123 and Fred w (with spouse).   

There have been 15 others that are interested, 2 of which definitely cannot make it this time.   We really need to get 15 solid confirmations to do the class so please let us know if you would like to come asap.  No later than Friday we will pull the plug until Spring if we can't get the numbers.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 6, 2011)

My wife will be with me as well. Hopefully this class will work out so I can get traps in the ground Jan 2


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 6, 2011)

I need all the instruction I can get...I need to trap some quickly. I've had all the licensing for 3 years, just never trapped anything more than residential possums, raccoons, and rodents LOL.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 7, 2011)

btt


----------



## j_seph (Dec 7, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> At present we have only 6 confirming.  They are  j-seph, Marietta Mike, jblakehunter, fishpimp, Mbhawkins123 and Fred w (with spouse).
> 
> There have been 15 others that are interested, 2 of which definitely cannot make it this time.   We really need to get 15 solid confirmations to do the class so please let us know if you would like to come asap.  No later than Friday we will pull the plug until Spring if we can't get the numbers.


Hard to believe 923 views and only 6 people that are interested


----------



## fishpimp (Dec 7, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Hard to believe 923 views and only 6 people that are interested



Tell me about it, I really want to attend this before spring so I can get an idea of what i need to start trapping and to see it first hand.


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me and my 3 sons would like to attend.


----------



## fredw (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a vested interest in keeping this one near the top


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

fredw said:


> I have a vested interest in keeping this one near the top



LOL love it!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2011)

fredw said:


> I have a vested interest in keeping this one near the top


:decorate:


----------



## Mac (Dec 8, 2011)

Very interested !!  Adult and child

Where will it be? and what will be the hours  8 to 4, 9 to 5, ???

I know you said Fayette County,   but trying to figure my commute time.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Mac,
Class will be 9-5 (if we have it!) and will be held about 5 miles south of Fayetteville on Hwy 92 (12 miles north of Griffin).  Let us know as soon as you can if you are interested.


----------



## Mac (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a 90% coming let me check the bosses schedule.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 8, 2011)

I vote you sell the dvds so guys like me can be reached. Chances are, I won't ever be able to make a class in person.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2011)

grouper throat said:


> I vote you sell the dvds so guys like me can be reached. Chances are, I won't ever be able to make a class in person.


If you have AT&T send barehunter the money and I'll call you from there when it starts and you could listen, sort of like a conference call


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

GOOD NEWS!  While we don't have nearly the numbers that we had hoped for,  in the interest of promoting our sport and also due to the extreme interest shown by j-seph, fredw and others,  we ARE ON for Saturday, Dec. 17.  PLEASE NOTE THAT DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBER OF PARTICIPANTS WE WILL NOT BE PROVIDING LUNCH.  Please plan to bring your own lunch.  As we aren't providing lunch there will be NO CHARGE for spouses and kids....adult participants $75.  We will plan to provide coffee at check in and sweet tea and water at lunch. 

We will plan to start class at 9:30 a.m. and run til around 4:00 p.m.   I will send other  details later.


----------



## fredw (Dec 8, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> GOOD NEWS!  While we don't have nearly the numbers that we had hoped for,  in the interest of promoting our sport and also due to the extreme interest shown by j-seph, fredw and others,  we ARE ON for Saturday, Dec. 17.  PLEASE NOTE THAT DUE TO THE SMALL NUMBER OF PARTICIPANTS WE WILL NOT BE PROVIDING LUNCH.  Please plan to bring your own lunch.  As we aren't providing lunch there will be NO CHARGE for spouses and kids....adult participants $75.  We will plan to provide coffee at check in and sweet tea and water at lunch.
> 
> We will plan to start class at 9:30 a.m. and run til around 4:00 p.m.   I will send other  details later.



Barehunter, sweet!  Carolyn and I will be there with a notebook and camera in hand......and lots of really, really dumb questions.

Thanks to you guys for putting this one on.


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 8, 2011)

Alright!


----------



## erniesp (Dec 8, 2011)

If I can find someone to watch my 4 year old I will be there.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope it works out for you erniesp!  We would love to have you.  Famlytraprz is a coyote master and a beginning trapper can gain about 2 years of knowledge in one day.  Many  beginning coyote trappers that try to learn on their own catch their first one in their second season of trapping....one of our students from last year caught one on his very first set!  Rob is such an effective teacher that his 6 year old son is piling up the yotes this year.   Hope you can make it!


----------



## BOOYAH4 (Dec 8, 2011)

confirm me and my son - 2 adults

roy


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

BOOYAH4 said:


> confirm me and my son - 2 adults
> 
> roy



Done.... look forward to meeting you!


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 8, 2011)

Confirm me and my 3 sons please.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, if I have to come I guess I will 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Droptine1969 said:


> Confirm me and my 3 sons please.



Done!  We love to have the kids come.  They are the future of the sport!


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Well, if I have to come I guess I will
> 
> Looking forward to it.



Figured we would have to have it now cause you'll probably be fishing in the spring!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this going to be in a class room type venue with slides/power point or outside where we will also watch you in your technique of preparation and setting of the traps? Or a bit of both? 

Just trying to get a feel for what the style is and what we're in for.

Thanks.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2011)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> Is this going to be in a class room type venue with slides/power point or outside where we will also watch you in your technique of preparation and setting of the traps? Or a bit of both?
> 
> Just trying to get a feel for what the style is and what were in for.
> 
> Thanks.


 http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626950&highlight=yote+class


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> Figured we would have to have it now cause you'll probably be fishing in the spring!


 Once I learn I am going to throw this into my bag of catfish tricks to catch the real big one


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 8, 2011)

Class will be held outdoors if weather permits with a campfire if needed.  In case of rain it will be in a hay barn.  Definitely not a slide and power point class. 

 Agenda will include a brief talk on coyote life cycle and behavior.  

We will show and demo several different traps (MB550, MB650, Jake, Sleepy Creek 1.75, Bridger etc). 

 We will go over trap anatomy and assist participants in actually setting traps (hands on). 

 We will go over and demo various staking methods including rebar stakes, double swivels, earth anchors etc.  

We will do a demo on trap prep...cleaning dying waxing adjusting etc.  

There will be a session on pan covers and various ways to keep dirt from getting under your pan.  

We will go over the GA trapping regs and answer any questions about them.  

Trapping tools (sifters, digging hammers, dirthole punches, stake drivers, trapper's caps etc etc) will be explained and we'll show you their purpose and  how to use them.

We will go over a lot of different baits, lures, urines and other attractants including how, when and where to use them.

We will teach you how to scout and explain how to find the best places on your land to set.

There will be demos of dirthole sets, flat sets, remakes etc and if time permits participants can make sets of their own under the supervision of an instructor.

We will cover the saddest part of trapping....pulling traps!

Rob is a director of the GA Trapping Association and he will tell you about the benefits of becoming a member.

Rob and Trappergal will demonstrate skinning a coyote that has volunteered to be part of the demo.

This is a full day of trapping instruction and you can go home a coyote trapper....something few people will ever be able to claim!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the link to the pics of the class venue and the layout as well as the agenda. It looks to be a great learning event. I'm there baring any emergencies. I'm looking forward to being educated in the art.

I'm in, see ya there.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 9, 2011)

btt


----------



## j_seph (Dec 9, 2011)

BTT for the lunch time crowd!


----------



## pine nut (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm gonna come.  I missed the first one due to an accident and it sounds like this will be my best opportunity to get the course.  Please count me in!


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 9, 2011)

pine nut said:


> I'm gonna come.  I missed the first one due to an accident and it sounds like this will be my best opportunity to get the course.  Please count me in!



You are IN pinenut!  Glad you are up to it this time!


----------



## Mac (Dec 9, 2011)

Mac said:


> I am a 90% coming let me check the bosses schedule.




conflict  for me on Saturday morning, dress rehearsal for church play,  maybe next time,


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 10, 2011)

Mac said:


> conflict  for me on Saturday morning, dress rehearsal for church play,  maybe next time,


Hate to hear you can't make it, we may have another one in the spring.  We decided to have this one on kind of short notice because this will be the last date before spring that we could have it while there is still some of trapping season left.  If you have any interest in learning to catch coyotes, come see us on the 17th.    Rob


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Coyote 101 Class is this Saturday at 9:30 a.m. Location is on GA Hwy 92 about 5 miles South of Fayetteville and 12 miles North of Griffin.  There is no exact address for the pasture gate but it is just a couple hundred yards from 1488 Hwy 92 SOUTH.  There will be a sign across from the gate saying "Yote 101". 

PLEASE NOTE THAT IF YOU PLAN TO USE GPS THAT MOST UNITS REFUSE TO SEND YOU TO HWY 92 SOUTH AND YOU MAY END UP 12 MILES AWAY ON HWY 92 NORTH.  One option is to put in 163 McBride Rd., Fayetteville, GA.  This will get you close and the gate is on Hwy 92 just North of the intersection of McBride Rd and Hwy 92. 

We would like for you to try to arrive by 9:15 so we can get everybody registered and get started at 9:30. 

We suggest you bring notebook, pen and camera if you'd like.  Also warm clothes as it will be outside.  Bring your lunch as well.  If you wish to go to town for lunch there is a Chik-fila, Mcdonalds, Zaxbys, Subway, Wendy's etc 5 miles away. 

If you have questions, feel free to call me at 770-597-3802.

Look forward to seeing everybody on Saturday!


----------



## Dennis Allman (Dec 11, 2011)

After several days I finally got registered and logged in. My questions: Is the class open to NR, I am from North Carolina? Is there motels close by? I would come down on Friday.

Hope this works. 

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 11, 2011)

Dennis Allman said:


> After several days I finally got registered and logged in. My questions: Is the class open to NR, I am from North Carolina? Is there motels close by? I would come down on Friday.
> 
> Hope this works.
> 
> Thanks, Dennis



You are welcome to come on down from NC, there are plenty motel chains in Griffin, about 10 miles away.  Barehunter will know more specifics than me, but I hope you can make it.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 11, 2011)

Dennis Allman said:


> After several days I finally got registered and logged in. My questions: Is the class open to NR, I am from North Carolina? Is there motels close by? I would come down on Friday.
> 
> Hope this works.
> 
> Thanks, Dennis



Hey Dennis,
I shot you an email.  Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey what time do you think it will be over? I'm SUPPOSED to be at work at 4 or 5, but might just have to go in a little later.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 13, 2011)

jblakehunter said:


> Hey what time do you think it will be over? I'm SUPPOSED to be at work at 4 or 5, but might just have to go in a little later.



Probably be over around 4 although a lot people will stay on a while with questions.  The last thing we do is skin a coyote so if you have to leave earlier that might be about all you miss.


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Ok great! I can't wait!


----------



## gahunter01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Barehunter, Add one more to your list of participants.  I just sent you a pm.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2011)

So how many do we have now counting wives and kids barehunter?


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> So how many do we have now counting wives and kids barehunter?



I think we have14 that have confirmed plus 3 or 4 kids and a spouse or two.  Looking forward to a good day!  

I'm gonna try to get a couple of sets out on the property where the class will be held  so maybe we will get lucky and have something to dispatch or release.  Don't hold your breath though....my critters have been subjected to a lot of experiments and they are on the wary side!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> I think we have14 that have confirmed plus 3 or 4 kids and a spouse or two. Looking forward to a good day!
> 
> I'm gonna try to get a couple of sets out on the property where the class will be held so maybe we will get lucky and have something to dispatch or release. Don't hold your breath though....my critters have been subjected to a lot of experiments and they are on the wary side!


 Sounds, great I may stop and pick up a few doughnuts


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 14, 2011)

I may bring a coyote if I catch one that morning, I'll be checking a few before the class.   Rob


----------



## ROBD (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there still room for myself and my 7 year old?  We would like to join you on Saturday.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 14, 2011)

ROBD said:


> Is there still room for myself and my 7 year old?  We would like to join you on Saturday.



Be glad to have you Rob!  We love to see people bring their kids!  Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Sounds, great I may stop and pick up a few doughnuts




Thanks for the offer j_seph.  I had planned to get doughnuts that morning but I know I'll have a full plate.  If you wanna get 'em I'll be happy to buy!


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 14, 2011)

Someone say Doughnuts?? I am in


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Droptine1969 said:


> Someone say Doughnuts?? I am in



You a law officer Droptine?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> Thanks for the offer j_seph. I had planned to get doughnuts that morning but I know I'll have a full plate. If you wanna get 'em I'll be happy to buy!


I can handle it



Droptine1969 said:


> Someone say Doughnuts?? I am in


You must have been reading a deer baiting thread



Barehunter said:


> You a law officer Droptine?


 They have been cut back so bad they are now eating doughnut holes


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 14, 2011)

Barehunter said:


> You a law officer Droptine?



No Sir! I just can't pass up a doughnut


----------



## Dennis Allman (Dec 15, 2011)

I appreciate the welcome, but I am not going to be able to make the class.

Thanks, Dennis


----------



## flgahunter114 (Dec 15, 2011)

I would definitly like to attend in the spring


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 15, 2011)

flgahunter114 said:


> I would definitly like to attend in the spring



I've got you on the Spring List.  We'll let you know when we set a date.


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Would it be ok for me bring my video camera.  I'm not trying to sell it or anything,  just wanting the most out of the class and want to remember what I learn haha. Thanks!!


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 16, 2011)

jblakehunter said:


> Would it be ok for me bring my video camera.  I'm not trying to sell it or anything,  just wanting the most out of the class and want to remember what I learn haha. Thanks!!



No problem jblakehunter.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 16, 2011)

Just don't put it on youtube, don't think barehunter can handle going viral yet


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 16, 2011)

Ms Barehunter done made us a big ol' pot o' venison chili and my Pa-inlaw done made one o' his famous pound cakes so if'n any o' ya'll forgets yo lunch you ain't likely to starve to death.  Ya'll know how it is...in the South ifn somebody comes to visit you gotta feed 'em.  It's the law.

My good buddy and beginnin' trapper slapped 4 sets in the groun' right here on da place so maybe jist maybe we'll have us one jumpin in the mawnin and we can start school wit a field trip!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 16, 2011)

I look forward to attending your class in the AM. It's gonna be a howling good time. Add me to the list.


----------



## Tider79 (Dec 16, 2011)

That was a great class in June and even better pound cake. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking forward and will have Krispy Kreams in tow(if I can keep my hands out of em)Hopefully they won't have the neon light on in the morning!

and I am now purposely forgetting my lunch:jump:


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 16, 2011)

SmokyMtnSmoke said:


> I look forward to attending your class in the AM. It's gonna be a howling good time. Add me to the list.



Your name tag is already printed SMS!


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 17, 2011)

The boys thought they were going to sleep in on their first day of Christmas Break :lol: We are up and headed south!


----------



## fredw (Dec 17, 2011)

We'll see y'all shortly.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 17, 2011)

Appreciate all the hospitality as well-known as knowledge today as well as meeting new folks. I am currently stop and go at 2mph on 85 for last 6 miles though. I hate yotes for sure now. Lol


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 17, 2011)

Great to meet all of you today! Thanks for the hospitality today. The knowledge was great as well as the chili


----------



## pine nut (Dec 17, 2011)

It was very nice to meet folks today.  For thouse of you on the fence about attending one of these seminars... jump in with both front feet!  You will not be disappointed!  I may never get a chnce to use what I learned today, but I still count it very much a worthwhile investment.  I think I could do it given an opportunity.  Trappergal,Rob, and Stan, y'all are first class folks and great teachers!  The time passed way faster than it does for most continuing education.  LOL!!  Very fascinating presentation.  The Chilli was great and so were the donuts, and the cake.  Many thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## fredw (Dec 18, 2011)

My thanks to Rob, Stan, and Trappergal for a great day.  Your knowledge and passion for the sport really shows!  Y'all did a great job with the class.  I believe you provided the knowledge base for us to successful....and that's exactly what I was looking for.

Next up is the purchase of trapping supplies, buying a license, and applying what you taught.

I hope to see a yote "jumping" before the season ends!

I took a few pictures and will get them uploaded over the next day or so.

Folks, if you're interested in learning about trapping coyotes, don't miss the opportunity to learn from some fine people when the spring edition of Coyote 101 is scheduled.


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for sharing your knowledge and the Hospitality showed to my family, We are boiling and rewaxing our traps today and plan on setting them tomorrow. I feel confident that will catch some animals using what we learned.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys!  We had a good time as well!  My Pa-inlaw kept commenting on what a nice group of people attended the class.  Now we want to see some RESULTS!  Sounds like Droptine is currently in the lead with traps going in the ground on Monday!  

Just make those sets like Rob and Trappergal made them.  Make sure they are ROCK solid in the bed and you should be well on the way.  Never try to cut corners or Mr. Wily will punish you everytime. 

Rob's internet is down for a few more days so  maybe when he gets back online ya'll will have some pics for him and TG.

Thanks to all that attended and best of luck!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Dec 18, 2011)

Stan, You guys did a great job. The class was FILLEd with details from the years of experience y'all have at this sport.  Thanks so much for organizing it and offering up your great location. Your planning and setups were on target and were very clear. 

Rob, I know you and your wife are very proud for the skills that Trappergal has at this. She did a great presentation in her demonstration of her flat set. Thanks!

The chili was awesome and that pound cake was delicious. 

I'm planning my order out and hope to be at this after the first of the year now that I have the knowledge to start hammering those 'yotes. 

If your interested in this sport then you really should make your plans to get yourself to this class the next time it is offered.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks SMS.  If you have any questions contact either one of us and we will be more than happy to try to help you out!  We appreciate you attending and also the kind words.  Best of luck!  Can't wait to see some pics of some of you with a songdog wearing a  bracelet!  Droptine should be headed for the woods about now to get some steel in the ground.


----------



## BradM (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for putting on this class. I'm sure as I start trapping I may have some questions but this class is well worth the time and money. I'll get my list of toys together and let you know how I'm doing in a few months. If you look at the learning curve if you went to this class vs. without and factor in gas and frustration, I think ya'll just saved me some money. I've had 2 people say I can give you some traps. That would have been me without the class. 
   Good job and thanks for the class. 
   Now if I can only read my notes?


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks Brad!  Keep us posted and let us know anytime you have questions.  Good luck!


----------



## Southern Cyote (Dec 19, 2011)

hey Im new to the forums and trappin coyotes. would love to attend a class, hopefully before spring.count me in .


----------



## j_seph (Dec 19, 2011)

I did manage to video one of the sets Rob done from beginning to end, I thought to myself, could use that with me when I set one


----------



## trapper gal (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys, here are some of the photos from the Trapping 101 Class.  Hope everyone had a good time, and that you put what you learned to use.  Our computer has been down or they would have been on here sooner.  Famlytraprz has caught 9 coyotes in the last few days with those techniques.  May your traps be full!


----------



## trapper gal (Dec 20, 2011)

Some of the other pictures


----------



## Marietta Mike (Dec 21, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thanks Trappergall, Stan, & Rob for putting on an excellent class. I really enjoyed the presentations.

Also a big thank you to Ms Barehunter for making that wonderful deer chili and Barehunters dad for the delicious pound cake.

I highly recommend to anyone wanting to learn about trapping to attend this class.

Stan, I'll give Ms Barehunter the deer meat to make another pot of that chili if I can get just one more bowl.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks Mike!  I'll pass it along.  She loves to cook and that will make her day.


----------



## pine nut (Dec 21, 2011)

I remember somebody saying, "If you want to learn trapping coyotes, get your self addicted to crack cocaine 'cause it's cheaper!".  Having attended this class, I am now learning the value of that statement, because I am fighting this addiction.  I dont have a place nearby to practice what I learned an I can see that driving a 50 mile commute, one way, isn't going to be cheap!   I may have to move!   

Seriously folks, this was about as good of a course as it is possible to attend!  These folks know what they are doing and sincerely WANT to help you get started, although that old saying "Misery Loves Company!" does come to mind.  It was such a fascinating thing, I sat there thinking, "How do these folks go to work at a regular job?", and  "How can they possibly concentrate on it?"  You can tell that they love trapping!   

I need to buy a trap just to practice with, so I won't forget what I learned there!  You will have a whole new perspective on coyote intelligence as well.

I totally back up the comments on the chilli and the pound cake!  That by itself was worth the trip!  Delicious!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 21, 2011)

look around and one of the classmates done caught two yotes


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 21, 2011)

So cool to me that Droptine's oldest son made one of the sets (a double dirthole) that snagged a yote completely by himself!  He's the class hero as far as I'm concerned!  Now the rest of ya'll gotta catch up!  I meant to tell the class that you will receive grades....not from Rob and Trappergal and myself, but from the yotes.  You pretty much get either A+ or F.  Droptine and sons got their A+ today!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so jealous .... too bad leg holds are taboo down here


----------



## famlytraprz (Dec 23, 2011)

It was a pleasure meeting all that attended and hearing of attendees already catching coyotes is wonderful, but please consider joining the Georgia Trappers Association, without them, we would'nt have trapping and without new members and their support in the GTA, our children won't have it either.  We desperately need everyone with a trapping license to help protect this sport for future generations!  Rob


----------



## Droptine1969 (Dec 23, 2011)

famlytraprz said:


> It was a pleasure meeting all that attended and hearing of attendees already catching coyotes is wonderful, but please consider joining the Georgia Trappers Association, without them, we would'nt have trapping and without new members and their support in the GTA, our children won't have it either.  We desperately need everyone with a trapping license to help protect this sport for future generations!  Rob


Joining right after christmas and before I buy another dozen Mb550's


----------



## fredw (Dec 23, 2011)

Rob, I mailed my application this past Monday.

Interestingly enough, I also mailed my license application on Monday.  I was surprised to see the license in my mail yesterday.  Quick turnaround.  I'll be ordering supplies next week.


----------



## Marietta Mike (Dec 23, 2011)

*Joined Online*



famlytraprz said:


> It was a pleasure meeting all that attended and hearing of attendees already catching coyotes is wonderful, but please consider joining the Georgia Trappers Association, without them, we would'nt have trapping and without new members and their support in the GTA, our children won't have it either.  We desperately need everyone with a trapping license to help protect this sport for future generations!  Rob



Rob,

Thanks for the reminder. I joined online with payment via PayPal through the GTA website. Here's the link for anybody else that wants to go that route.

http://www.gatrappersassoc.com

Thanks again for the wonderful class you, Stan and Trappergal put on. 

My traps are dyed and waxed just won't be able to get down to the hunting lease until Tuesday.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 25, 2011)

Grades for the Coyote 101 class are starting to trickle in.  

Droptine1969  A+
Droptine's son  A+
Cohutta21         A+
Brian Warr         A+

Other student's grades are waiting on you to take your final exam.  Final exam counts 100% of grade!  Congrats to Droptine, Droptine's Son, Cohutta and Brian!  You have now been promoted to the rank of "COYOTE TRAPPER"!


----------



## 13ptbuck (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking forward to the spring class.  I hate I could not make this one.


----------



## Yukon cornelius (Dec 27, 2011)

Please let me know if you have a class in the spring. You can count me in and I'm sure I will have one other with me. Thanks


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Yukon cornelius said:


> Please let me know if you have a class in the spring. You can count me in and I'm sure I will have one other with me. Thanks



Got you on the Spring list and will let you know a date as soon as possible. Rob and I plan to sit down and determine the date very soon.  Thanks for your interest!


----------



## javery (Dec 27, 2011)

I wish I could have come to the last class.I'd like to come to the spring session,hopefully it will work out this time.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 27, 2011)

javery said:


> I wish I could have come to the last class.I'd like to come to the spring session,hopefully it will work out this time.



Shoot Javery!  You catch so many critters you could teach the class.  Anyway...we will be glad to have you!


----------



## javery (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't know about all that,you can never learn enough about Mr.Wiley.One of my girls was real disappointed she missed the last ones.She's all but demanded to be at the next one!


----------



## JKnieper (Dec 27, 2011)

Ditto here.  Would love to make the next class.


----------



## Barehunter (Dec 27, 2011)

JKnieper said:


> Ditto here.  Would love to make the next class.



Got you on the list!


----------



## buttplate (Dec 27, 2011)

*Spring Dates*



Barehunter said:


> Got you on the Spring list and will let you know a date as soon as possible. Rob and I plan to sit down and determine the date very soon.  Thanks for your interest!



OK Barehunter, get that date firmed up as soon as you can. Between suggestions from you, Javery and Itrapgak9s I managed to drop about $250 between Mark June, Minnesota and Jerry Lee. 

Now all I need ti to go to class!!


----------



## childers (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish I had been using GON this month so I could have seen this.


----------



## scottl29 (Jan 1, 2012)

Let me know when the next class is as well. I'm interested in trapping but know very little.


----------



## Steady73 (Jan 5, 2012)

Please add me to the mailing list for the Spring class.
Thanks.


----------

